# Saturday Diver's Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A theme Saturday for a change; diver's watch

Seiko Marinemaster on a "waffle" strap ... still waiting for the braciet to return from Japan


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Giving the BM a break today, and swapping over to this:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT36 01/21*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno for me:










Cheers


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Minty '75 6105-8119 ..


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually quite enjoying this one and its taking a beating so far


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MWC...










Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Vostok Amphibian Scuuuuuuuuubaaaaaa...


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmmm...

Can't help but think it was Friday here ...all day.

You futurists! UK isn't 24 hours ahead of Texas is it?

(insert punchline here)

Uhhh, I wore this all day.










Not too exciting, but it is one of my favorite watches!

ADDITIONAL: mannn that is one bad picture. I bought a nice new Nikon so hopefully I'll have new pics and a revamped watch page on my website.

Yeah, uh, in my "spare" time! Sure. That'll happen!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This again









* Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*










In case anyone is wondering, I have been wearing other watches since this arrived mostly to work & during the night and I will be swapping over to this when I go into town this morning









*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> A theme Saturday for a change; diver's watch


Hawkey will be pleased!

Working (double bubble so not too bad) so casio marlin but will put my rlt11 on when I get home tonight.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

My '76 6309 today


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This one today:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Found this old diver so i thought why not









Martin


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Aaaarrrrgggghhhh, today is one of our very rare sunny (and not rainy) day, and I have to choose a diver watch...









So will be this one.

Bertrand


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Found this old diver so i thought why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing what old divers you can find lying around Martin


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

me to Martin its raining here again.

bowie.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

bowie said:


> me to Martin its raining here again.
> 
> bowie.


Glad you have a brollie and a DN









Martin


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

just unhitch my 7002 from my hi tech watchwinder then ime off... h:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the Seahunter today' Jonw's pic as I've not taken any yet.

Alasdair


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

JoT said:


> A theme Saturday for a change; diver's watch
> 
> Seiko Marinemaster on a "waffle" strap ... still waiting for the braciet to return from Japan


Veeery Nice







Love the cuff pattern. Watch isn't bad either, but would look better over a neoprene sleeve.









Think you should flip it towards me...

Since it's looking like a slightly damp day...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

An old Seiko Quartz 'Sports 150' Chronograph today. The original rubber strap broke so I replaced it with a black Nato from Roy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > A theme Saturday for a change; diver's watch
> ...


Sure am!





















But I can play too...









Cons:


It thinks its a diver

Pros:


It's not really a diver
It's a hummer
It has some Orange in it

Cheers, have a good w/e all









Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko 300m for me...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Off to a Sikh (sp?) wedding today so not sure that a chunky diver will be appropriate - but having thought about it a bit I'm sure my Orient 200m will be fine with a suit & tie


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

This acutron it's a real beauty Hawk.

This is the only diver i have, seiko's alba:










S!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

ORCA again for me. Really comfortable watch. The O&W M4 I had, the Mudman and this are the most comfortable watches so far.

Harold's pic again:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

bowie said:


> me to Martin its raining here again.
> 
> bowie.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

compas said:


> This is the only diver i have, seiko's alba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, ALBA being auld Scots word for Scotland!







Now where do I get one?

Divers theme - not easy for me - but maybe this is nearest to a Diver apart from the HK Submariner ( oops, don't mention that one







) and the Alpha Sub.










Would I wear it swimming, Naah! don't wear anything swimming (except for essentials that is







)


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I'm with Paul today 










Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Think I'll go with this today










May change to this later for a game of badminton


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

No great surprises from me.... still with the U1


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Desk-Diver for me







Omega Seamaster SMP300


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm wearing my O&W M5 on the lumpy which arrived this morning. No photos of that combination yet, but I'll put some up this afternoon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn`t wear the `29 in to town as this one called to me at the last moment











Vostok Amphibia, `Russian Product` 31 Jewel cal2416b c2000?










Checking back through the forum I found the last time I wore it was 3/11/06









Anyway back from town, back on with the BSO


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

All work.........


















and no play.......


















Makes John a little peeved!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

has to be this one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy to join in with the Diver theme


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Seelfish for now:










But will probably swap to one of SMP's once the BBQ gets going!










/vince ..


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

If it's a Dive watch day, heres an old 'Elgin' from the U S Navy, had it for about ten years now, but unfortunately I don't know much about it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Old, battered and runs a little slow. She says that it suits me.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Well............Its the only Diver i`ve got











Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

getting used to it ready for my holiday


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> Old, battered and runs a little slow. She says that it suits me.


I wonder if Knut is twitching right now?

That's a great old Timex!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Switched over to this big lump of metal


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

JoT said:


> Switched over to this big lump of metal


That is a beauty!

I like that one so much better than the Clive Cussler model!

Well done!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today

O&W prototype dial










Cheers

Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

C.W. said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Old, battered and runs a little slow. She says that it suits me.
> ...


Quite a small watch; car boot booty from last winter that I've not got around to cleaning up yet...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

This one has been on all day

Hope I got in before the Sunday thread started










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice 1!!!



ditchdiger said:


> just unhitch my 7002 from my hi tech watchwinder then ime off... h:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sparky said:


> This one today
> 
> O&W prototype dial
> 
> ...


That's such a cool watch


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT 29


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Lots of nice Divers..

Still lovin' this though...........










Ocean7 LM1-LE



hp


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The world's first production Ti watch. No pics, sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Its a mint Rlt 11 for me on this Sunday- sorry at work -no pics but you know the one


----------

